# Bastial Energy



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

My fantasy novel has recently gone online. If you like the description below, try out the sample! Thanks.



By using the energy of the land, some humans have found they can develop extraordinary abilities. At the age of seventeen, these warriors, magicians, chemists, and psychics are allowed the opportunity to train at the Academy, increasing their opportunity for a well-paying career. But there's a catch. They must fight beside the Army if requested by their king. Most aren't concerned by this, as the current treaty has prevented battle for nearly seventy years&#8230;but that's about to change.

Of four roommates with interwoven stories, Cleve Polken takes focus as a hostile warrior who feels more comfortable in a duel than a conversation. Never getting past his parents' death, Cleve has developed a crippling fear of psychics, for some may have the power to resurface the torment he buried within himself upon his parents' passing. Cleve's forced to face this fear head-on when he discovers that not only is one of his roommates a psychic, but that he has an overwhelming attraction to her, which he quickly attributes to a psychic spell, nothing more.

By the time an army of savage, reptilian men called Krepps become involved in the war, all hope of resolution without battle is shattered. In this powerful army, one born with the inability to smell doesn't have the same feeding urges as his fellow Krepps and is outcast because of it. He finds himself with an unlikely ally in the middle of a crossroad, trying to find a way to reunite with his sister. Little does he know how much his choices will twist the fate of the war and alter the lives of the four human roommates forever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

BT,

Welcome to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

I'm excited to post that "Bastial Energy" is currently ranked at #11 in the Fantasy > Coming of Age section!


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

this looks interesting. Will add it to my list

Thanks
Shane


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Great to hear, Shane. Hope you enjoy it and thank you.


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

The next book in the series is coming in July.


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

The sequel to Bastial Energy has recently gone online, _Bastial Steel_: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EMN0GFK

It can also be found in my signature.


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Patrick Skelton (Jan 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good read!


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Thank you, Patrick.  

The fourth novel in the series has been released.


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

The next novel in the series has been released: Bastial Frenzy


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

The final novel in the series, Bastial Sentinels, is coming soon.


----------



## B.T. Narro (May 30, 2013)

The final book of the series, Bastial Sentinels, has been released.


----------

